# www.linux.it ...

## cerri

... bucato.

http://www.gentestrana.net/images/www.linux.it.png

Grazie a contez3ro per la segnalazione.

----------

## paman

 *cerri wrote:*   

> ... bucato.
> 
> http://www.gentestrana.net/images/www.linux.it.png
> 
> Grazie a contez3ro per la segnalazione.

 

siamo sicuri? ho spulciato diversi newsgroup e mailing list, ma nessuno ne parla. Bufala o insabbiamento?

----------

## cerri

Insabbiamento. D'Itri aveva il cell staccato stanotte, e hanno chiamato un altro ma non ricordo chi.

Lo screenshot l'ho fatto io   :Very Happy: 

----------

## anborn

Hanno lasciato anche il link e-mail... ma che gentili...  :Shocked: 

Paesi che vai... brasiliani che trovi...

Anb

----------

## bld

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Insabbiamento. D'Itri aveva il cell staccato stanotte, e hanno chiamato un altro ma non ricordo chi.
> 
> Lo screenshot l'ho fatto io  

 

Se avete la gentilezza di spiegarmi cosa vuol dire "insabbiamento" ?  :Razz: 

Se ho intuito bene, vuol dire che hanno cercato di nasconderlo?! 

oppure mi sbaglio?

----------

## paman

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Se avete la gentilezza di spiegarmi cosa vuol dire "insabbiamento" ? 
> 
> Se ho intuito bene, vuol dire che hanno cercato di nasconderlo?! 
> ...

 

Esatto. Cosa che avviene spesso in molti campi, soprattutto nel campo della sicurezza informatica, per paura di subire un danno all'immagine (come in questo caso credo).

Comunque avrei preferito che la cosa fosse stata resa pubblica e soprattutto che avessero spiegato come hanno fatto a bucare il sito. sarebbe bello far partire una denuncia.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Non mi e' mai piaciuto D'Itri e chi gli gira intorno.

Questa ne e' l'ennesima conferma

----------

## bld

grazie  :Smile: 

Anche a me piacerebbe avere piu informazioni anche sul caso debian..

Un link interessante anche se vecchio: http://kizoku.r00thell.org/node/view/212

----------

## bld

Vorrei spartire un po di considerazioni con voi amici italiani gentoo-ini! Il problema e' che oggi non avendo voglia di studiare "organizzazione e controllo economico" ho deciso di dare un occhiata ad un giornale economico abbastanza noto. Il nome del giornale e' "the economist", un mensile scritto in inglese che viene distribuito piu o meno .. in tutto il "mondo". Io avevo con me il numero di Genaio, che parlava:

1) Caso del "Premier" Italiano, e le varie storie giudiziare che conosciamo tutti.. immunita etc.

2) Il caso parmalat. 

Ovviamente ne esce fuori un imagine piu tosto brutta del Italia  :Sad:  . La cosa che mi ha personalmente dato fastidio e' il modo con il quale (sempre da quel che ho letto al giornale sopra nominato!) l'Italia viene trattata dagli altri paesi europei. Ci sono critiche piu tosto pesanti che in modo indiretto parlano dello stato italiano come un istituzione di poca serieta' e affidibilita' praticamente nulla. Poi ce un bel quote che insinua che il modo di pensare del "italiano" e' quello di prendere per il culo il resto del mondo per quanto e' possibile. 

Ora scatta anche questo fatto di linux.it , da un altro settore che non centra tanto con la politica (anzi direi proprio niente..) e pure l'attegiamento e' sempre quello. A me non interessa che cosa fanno gli altri, sicuramente non siamo i primi ad aver fatto errori simili[1] ma se questo e' un attegiamento generale allora il problema e' grave...

Oppure tutte queste considerazioni sono false e sono solo due casi solitari.. A dire il vero non so quale ipotesi considerare.

1*- Caso del azienda Enron , USA. Caso analogo a quello della Parmalat.

----------

## randomaze

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora scatta anche questo fatto di linux.it , da un altro settore che non centra tanto con la politica (anzi direi proprio niente..) e pure l'attegiamento e' sempre quello. A me non interessa che cosa fanno gli altri, sicuramente non siamo i primi ad aver fatto errori simili[1] ma se questo e' un attegiamento generale allora il problema e' grave...
> 
> 

 

Non credo che la politica c'entri qualcosa, (e lascerei fuori l'argomento dal forum... se ti interessa parlare di politica mandami una mail e io ti risponderó... ma non quí non é il posto giusto  :Wink:  ).

Il modo di agire dei craker é +o- sempre quello, a prescindere dal sito colpito. Sostituire la home con "qualcos'altro", in maniera piú o meno spiritosa (per l'amministratore del sito non é mai tale...). 

Quello che un poco mi lascia "strano" é che se la stanno rpendendo con debian, gentoo e adesso la ILS, distribuzioni e associazioni che, per quanto fucina di menti geniali e di tecnici preparati, non hanno ingenti risorse finanziarie per potersi permettere chissá quali infrastrutture informatiche come una impresa "a scopo di lucro"... insomma, alla fine non vedo neanche questa incredibile dimostrazione di bravura (che, una volta, era il motore portante per questo genere di azioni!) ma semplicemente dei ragazzi che giocano convinti di essere grandi.

E se andassero a giocare a pallone sarebbe molto meglio per tutti.

----------

## paman

a quanto vede nessuno ne parla: vari canali su irc, newsgroup, mailing list.

o tutti ne sono all' oscuro, o tutti fingono di non sapere perchè la brutta figura è troppo grossa. Non sarò certo io ad andare in giro a dire "oh raga non sapete che hanno bucato li***.it?". Verrei additato da tutti come il traditore, la spia, mi direbbero che ho saputo qualcosa che non avrei dovuto sapere, che avrei fatto meglio a star zitto perchè alimento le trollate dei fanatici di windows. già mi immagino i flame su punto informatico. mi farei un sacco di nemici. per aver detto quello che avrebbero dovuto dire per coerenza con la filosofia dell' open source e della full disclosure. mi farei un sacco di nemici. quindi resto zitto da bravo ipocrita. noi del forum dovremmo fare il giuramento del silenzio?

----------

## bld

forse erageriamo un po, alla fine dei conti e' solo un altro sito, se non sbaglio un deface e' stato subito anche dalla CERT qualche tempo fa. 

Io non sono un esperto di computer, pero la sicurezza informatica e' sicuramente uno dei campi piu affascinanti, sarabbe bello conoscere qualcosa in piu, sul come e' accaduto il tutto. A volte e' una banalita' tipo un exploit o un password sniffato o solamente beccato a caso. A volte pero l'attacante (hacker cracker quello che volete) ha fatto dei salti mortali per entrarci, e li e' bello capire qualcosa in piu.

Nel caso della debian non trovate un po geniale il modo con il quale sia enatrato ed ha saltato da un machina al altra, mentre un po stupido il modo in cui si e' fatto prendere?

----------

## cerri

 *paman wrote:*   

> a quanto vede nessuno ne parla: vari canali su irc, newsgroup, mailing list.
> 
> o tutti ne sono all' oscuro, o tutti fingono di non sapere perchè la brutta figura è troppo grossa. Non sarò certo io ad andare in giro a dire "oh raga non sapete che hanno bucato li***.it?". Verrei additato da tutti come il traditore, la spia, mi direbbero che ho saputo qualcosa che non avrei dovuto sapere, che avrei fatto meglio a star zitto perchè alimento le trollate dei fanatici di windows. già mi immagino i flame su punto informatico. mi farei un sacco di nemici. per aver detto quello che avrebbero dovuto dire per coerenza con la filosofia dell' open source e della full disclosure. mi farei un sacco di nemici. quindi resto zitto da bravo ipocrita. noi del forum dovremmo fare il giuramento del silenzio?

 

Bah. Se ne parla poco perchè il defeceament è durato poco tempo, e di notte fonda. Prob verso le 7 era già tutto ok.

Cmq ti posso garantire che su #linux.it alle 4 e rotte di mattina c'era fermento...

----------

## bld

Qui ce l'articolo riguardo al deface ed altre informazioni:

http://www.zone-h.it/it/news/read/id=237/

anche se un po offensivo.. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> La pagina vulnerabile al file inclusion era conosciuta nell'underground da diverso tempo e veniva sfruttata per prendere quotidianamente per i fondelli gli amministratori del server che nonostante ci? non sono riusciti a risolvere il problema.
> 
> 

 

che dire  :Razz: 

----------

## cerri

Sinceramente non vedo nulla di offensivo: la vulnerabilità era nota, ma quella frase si riferisce in generale, non a linux.it.

----------

